# changing PCB color?



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2013)

Okay, here is what I am wondering. 

I am getting ready to build a very awesome nostalgic system, which will be in the project logs when I get everything gathered up, and it is a DFI board that is black and bright yellow. Now the two video cards that are going to be used have the dang standard green PCB's. 

My question is; is there any way to change this color? Some kind of film or covering material? 
I know it would have to be something that wouldn't be conductive or create a heat barrier. 
Maybe some kind of non-conductive electrical paint? 

Any suggestions or insight would be very very much appreciated!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

I think that p_o_s_pc painted a motherboard a while back, but I'm not sure how well that would work..


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

pastidip it! 

(maybe)


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2013)

I suppose you could use vinyl if you cut the required holes to not cover anything heat sensitive (VRMs, inductors, chips, etc.)


----------



## Techtu (Feb 9, 2013)

It can be done but the only way I know off is by painting but it can be tricky, here's an example of when it turns out good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2013)

What card is it? Did anyone ever make a top plate for it?


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 9, 2013)

You may want to look into Dragon Skin and it does accept pigments.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

Can you use some modders mesh to form a backplate or cover for the cards?

or

Use some colored cathodes or LEDs to change way the green color shows up?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> What card is it? Did anyone ever make a top plate for it?



They are reference design BFG 8800GTX OC factory liquid cooled cards. I am not sure where a person would find back plates for them. Not even sure if there was ever any made for 8800GTX's......Hmm, will have to look into that.

@ Norton: that actually isn't a bad idea! Only thing about the modders mesh is it would still probably show the green through it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2013)

Definitely go with some kind of backplate idea. I think painted PCB's end up looking much worse than a non-painted one regardless of what color it is.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 9, 2013)

I looked around for plates and it seems there was a couple but they were very small and just ride on the core, not the whole PCB.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2013)

erocker said:


> Definitely go with some kind of backplate idea. I think painted PCB's end up looking much worse than a non-painted one regardless of what color it is.



I have to agree with you Erocker. Some of the ones that I have seen painted ended up looking terrible! Not to mention if the paint starts to peel. 



sneekypeet said:


> I looked around for plates and it seems there was a couple but they were very small and just ride on the core, not the whole PCB.



Dang it! That sure would have solved to problem. 
thanks for looking Sneeky!!! 

Hmm, I wonder if finding a couple of 9800GT single slot plastic shrouds with fans and some how mount them to the back side. LOL


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah,  p_o_s_pc painted a mobo white awhile back and it turned out good and it worked fine.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

If you have any experience with CAD software or have a friend that does, you could always try to get a custom backplate made with a CNC. It might be expensive though. I can CNC a wood one for you and try to ship it over, although I don't think it would look that great considering its wood and my home-made CNC doesn't work that well


----------



## terrastrife (Feb 10, 2013)

Get some perspex/acrylic/whatever and double sided tape.


----------

